# **** Dog



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

My cousin is looking to buy a trained **** dog. He doesn't care about the breed as long as it will tree him racoons. Please let me know if anyone knows where a good tree dog is for sale.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

in KY that sells Catahoola's. They are purebred and they are alot of bucks. 1400 of them.


----------

